# Film School, No experience!



## Mo-Ro

Hey everyone, 

I am a recent grad of Northwestern University, had a 3.3 GPA. I majored in Communications and took quite a few film classes that I received A's in. That being said, I have absolutely NO experience in film production. I have an "ok" theatre background, having acted and produced a school musical. 

Right now, I'm working for a political consulting firm. The closest I've come to film production there is producing television commercials for my clients. I screened the actors, edited the commercial, wrote the script and all of that good stuff. 

I'm thinking about applying to USC's Stark program, UCLA, and NYU. But I have no film experience and no video to show. I'm terrified I won't get in. 

What do you guys advise I do? Do I have a good chance of being accepted even w/o the experience? Are there any other quality but "less competitive" schools that would take a passionate novice like me?

I appreciate any advice you guys have! Thanks so much


----------



## bluegreen

never too late to start. but i say give it a shot and show these schools how/why youre interested in film.  its all about potential  gl


----------



## Third Coast

Get at least a year of experience first.

A year of experience of trying to write/direct/produce films....even if they're just 10-minute films....is far more valuable than a year at USC or AFI....IMO. Prove to yourself that you can tough it out in the real world. 

I know this sounds counter-intuitive. 

But film is such a unique field.

It's not really about the talent you have, the connections you have, the education you have. Well to a certain degree it is, but you can develop these things outside of grad school. There are thousands of unemployed USC/ AFI grads who have all these things already.

Film is about people spitting in your face every day, eating beans for dinner, having awkward situations when people ask you what you do, trying to 'make a dollar out of 15 cent', going through the mentally/physically/emotionally painful process of writer's block, making something out of nothing, etc.......but having the passion and persistence and heart and love to claw yourself through this every day and write increasingly better-crafted and more compelling scripts, create magic on the screen as a director, and make it work in an extremely speculative field as a producer.

Grad school won't give this to you.

You can only give this to yourself by making something out of nothing in the real world day-in and day-out. Try it out.

One other thing to watch out for w/ grad film school is the cost.

The secret that schools don't want you to know right now is that the tuition for grad film school has reached a bubble, much like the housing market just did.

It's $60 K a year to go to AFI or USC!!! 

That's $1K/month after you graduate.

Let's look at the job prospects.

For example, screenwriters. 

55,000 scripts registered with the Writer's Guild last year. 

100 were bought.

0.02% chance of getting a spec script sold.

If you ask me, charging $60K a year with those job prospects is irresponsible of the schools. 

Don't get me wrong. A grad film school education at a top 5 film school is an opportunity to learn a heck of a lot about filmmaking.

However, what you really need to learn in order to be successful in film.....how to pull yourself up by the bootstraps with no money, no reputation, no credits, all the odds against you....they just can't teach you this while you spend 2 years living on your student loans.

I know some people will disagree....but that's my two cents.

If I were you, I'd pay off any library fines then read 5 books in the discipline you're interested in, then spend every minute you can for the next year actually doing whatever you're interested in. And search relentlessly (pay if you have to) to get consistent, professional feedback.

UCLA Prof. Program in Screenwriting (online and regular) or Producing are outstanding options, too ($4500/year vs. $60K for most grad programs).


----------



## Third Coast

Oh yeah one more add-on to the economic side of things.....

your first spec script would probably sell for the writer's guild minimum....~$50K....

...after taxes, that should pay for about 1/4 of your grad school....if you get in that coveted 0.02% winner's circle...

not tryin' to be a debbie downer....

just tryin' to inspire you to make a responsible choice....

i nearly went back to school last year, so really had to search for this type of info....


----------



## Impossible Protagonist

Third Coast, I don't think it's that cut and dry.

Only a small percentage of scripts are bought outright, but there are plenty of other jobs in in the industry as well: Staff Writing, Writer's Asst., etc. that don't come off of a script sale. You can make great connections for this kind of work while in school, and the work you produce during this time can gain you interest for other projects.

I also have issue with the idea of grad school being seen as merely the "price of admission" to the film industry. Yes, it can help achieving that goal, but it's also invaluable in helping you refine that talent so when you get your foot in the door, you can back it up with skill.

My mentor, an Academy nominated writer, once said this about grad school. "It's not a sure thing, but the right school can cut your lean years in half, from 10 to 5." I think this is a good way to look at it.

That being said, it is a huge investment, and a risky one. If you're not 100% sure, then it's not the best idea.


----------



## notroberttowne

It's not like it's impossible to get into grad school without substantial experience.  I did some writing on my own and never shot or edited a thing.  Not only am I a graduate film student right now, but I'm hardly the least experienced person in my year.

I would have loved to move out to LA and spend a year or two trying to break in as a writer before seeing if grad school was an option, but I just didn't have that option.  I was struggling to make ends meet in a place where the rent is around 30 percent what it is in LA.  A big reason I even applied to an MFA program was because it was the only way I could see being able to afford to move to southern california.  Sure, it's a lot of loans, but now I'm here.


----------



## Mo-Ro

Thank you guys for the advice! It really helps. 

*Third Coast:*Thank you for giving me a very realistic view of my situation. You're right, the film industry definitely isn't for the weak and timid. Politics isn't either, and I've managed to do ok this far  At this point, I'm 90% sure I want to go to film school...it's really just a matter of timing and costs. Thank you for suggesting those other programs, I will definitely check them out. 

*Impossible Protagonist:* Thanks for your response as well. You're right about there being hundreds of other jobs in the industry. I have a strong interest in producing films, but what I really want to do is film development for a film/tv company like HBO or Dreamworks. Like you said, I think going to film school will help me make those contacts. If you don't mind me asking, did you make the risky investment and go to film school?

*notroberttowne*: Thanks for replying! Its so reassuring to hear that someone like me, who had little experience, was actually accepted to film school. Like you, film school is probably the only way I can afford moving to LA or NY without having a job lined up. Unfortunately, the film industry here in Chicago is really small so its hard to find a job, let alone, a paying job. Do you mind telling me what grad school you're at?


----------



## Impossible Protagonist

Mo-Ro,

I'm currently going through the application process. I've applied to NYU, UCLA, Columbia, Northwestern, Columbia College Chicago, and I will be applying to Chapman shortly.


----------



## Suzako

Hey,

I had noooo film experience but I had written scripts.  I got into columbia, where I am right now.

so, its totally possible to get into some schools without specific film experience.  each school has a different approach and different program so that is a factor too.


----------

